
Taxemes – voluntary wealth redistribution through natural selection - jarsin
https://medium.com/@resilience_me/taxemes-voluntary-wealth-redistribution-through-natural-selection-d1f586987c71#.hgrk8xp2m
======
jarsin
And more explanation here [https://medium.com/@resilience_me/using-a-genetic-
algorithm-...](https://medium.com/@resilience_me/using-a-genetic-algorithm-
for-self-organising-emergent-tax-rates-in-a-crypto-basic-income-system-
fbb9d60ba7fa#.5maa16spa)

And an example here

[https://gist.github.com/resilience-
me/6978c76da05436b2a2c6](https://gist.github.com/resilience-
me/6978c76da05436b2a2c6)

